# Suche MX518 Nachfolger



## Astarothkun (16. Juli 2012)

Meine Logitech MX518 hat das Zeitliche gesegnet und nun brauche ich einen Nachfolger.
Doch die Suche stellt sich für mich als schwerer heraus, als zunächst angenommen.
Was ich suche:


Stabile Gamermaus
Kabelgebunden
Griffig für Claw-Griff-Nutzung
Größe ähnlich der MX518/G400
Preislich maximal 40-50€
Ich habe mir zunächst die Logitech G400 gekauft, diese war allerdings nach nicht einmal 6 Monaten bereits kaputt. Das Kabel ist einfach so dünn verbaut, dass ein Kabelbruch vorprogrammiert ist, vor allem, wenn ich sie gelegentlich zwischen PC und Laptop wechseln muss. Die G500, die ich mir anschließend gekauft habe, ging zurück, weil ich mit dem 3-Wege Mausrad einfach nicht klar kam. Der Tasten Druckpunkt lag viel zu tief und die seitliche aktivierung des Mausrads war viel zu empfindlich, als dass ich sie gut nutzen konnte.
Nach einigem Suchen fällt mir auf, dass viele der in frage kommenden Mäuse mit Problemen zu kämpfen haben. Bisher hatte ich nur Mäuse von Logitech. Ich bin aber gerne bereit zu wechseln, nur habe ich das Problem, dass ich zB die Razer Mäuse nie testen konnte und ich schon alleine bei der Größe der Mäuse nicht genau weiß, was mich erwartet. Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, welche Mäuse empfehlenswert sind?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte auch nach einem Nachfolger gesucht... und am Ende hab ich den "Refresh" der MX518 nochmal gekauft. 

Im Ernst, wenn du mit der 518 immer super klar gekommen bist und nicht die neuen Funktionen modernerer Gaming-Mäuse (etliche Zusatztasten, LEDs, Gewichte und weiß der Himmel was) brauchst spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen, sie nochmal zu kaufen, oder?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juli 2012)

Wie wärs mit ner G400/500 sind zwei super Mäuse
Aber bei Mäusen ist das immer sone Sache, ich würde dir raten immer erst Probegriffeln zu gehen


----------



## Astarothkun (16. Juli 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch nach einem Nachfolger  gesucht... und am Ende hab ich den "Refresh" der MX518 nochmal gekauft.
> 
> Im Ernst, wenn du mit der 518 immer super klar gekommen  bist und nicht die neuen Funktionen modernerer Gaming-Mäuse (etliche  Zusatztasten, LEDs, Gewichte und weiß der Himmel was) brauchst spricht  eigentlich nichts dagegen, sie nochmal zu kaufen, oder?


 Abgesehen vom Preis von 56€ für so eine alte Maus, aber den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Was mir bloß an der MX518 mitlerweile nicht mehr so gefällt ist die Oberfläche. Sie ist schnell klebrig und längst nicht so angenehm wie beispielsweise die der G400 etc.



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ner G400/500 sind zwei super Mäuse
> Aber bei Mäusen ist das immer sone Sache, ich würde dir raten immer erst Probegriffeln zu gehen


 Die beiden habe ich doch bereits in meiner Anfrage oben angesprochen und ausgeschlossen...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juli 2012)

Astarothkun schrieb:


> Die beiden habe ich doch bereits in meiner Anfrage oben angesprochen und ausgeschlossen...


 
Sorry tut mir leid, das passiert wenn man den Text ueberfliegt.
Wie wäre es mit der Rocat SAvu oder der Razer Deathadder.


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Juli 2012)

34,94€ inklusive Versand  Logitech MX 518 Optical Gaming Mouse - Maus - optisch im Einkaufsportal Zentralverkauf gnstig kaufen!

Sonnst sind Razer Deathadder und Zowie EC1 evo oder Zowie AM/AM-GS einen blick wert, wenn auch ein wenig über Budget.

btw Die Deathadder kann man eigentlich in jedem größeren Elektro-Markt Probefahren.


----------



## jeamal (17. Juli 2012)

Jo..  DETHADDER BlackEdition kannst du mal testen im MM.  Nice mice!   

Hab ich mir vor kurzem zugelegt.  Finde vorallem die Oberfläche / Haptik sehr geil...  Da klebt, quietscht oder klappert nix.  Der Sensor ist auch sehr gut. 
Form ist anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig... Aber mitlerweile komm ich ganz gut zurecht damit. 

Du könntest dir auch mal die Steelseries Sensei angucken.  Die soll auch ganz gut sein. Bissle mehr Schnick Schack wie Display,  Beleuchtung usw.. 

Peace


----------



## Westcoast (17. Juli 2012)

von der größe würde auch Zowie EC1 EVO passen, allerdings bischen teurer. der nachfolger der mx 518 ist doch glaube logitech G500.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2012)

Nein, der Nachfolger ist die G400. Die hab ich mir auch nach dem Ableben meiner 518 geholt und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Das Kabel hat mich allerdings auch schwer überrascht beim auspacken. Mal sehen, wie lange es bei mir hält...

Hat du dir mal die R.A.T 5 angeguckt?


----------



## Astarothkun (17. Juli 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> von der größe würde auch Zowie EC1 EVO passen, allerdings bischen teurer. der nachfolger der mx 518 ist doch glaube logitech G500.


 Der Nachfolger ist die G400 und die hatte ich bereits.

Danke, ich werde mir die Deathadder mal ansehen. Die Steelseries Sensei ist mir auch schon aus dem PCGH Bericht in Erinnerung geblieben. Ich werd mal zum MM fahren und die Deathadder probieren.
Die Zowie EC1 EVO ist eine Maus, die ich vorher noch gar nicht kannte. Danke für den Tipp, werde sie mir mal ansehen. Sie ist aber auch wieder etwas teurer.
Die R.A.T 5 ist einfach nur hässlich


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Juli 2012)

Könntest dir ja auch mal die Sharkoon Darkglider anschauen, die gibts zwar erst seit kurzer Zeit am Markt, allerdings lässt sich bis jetzt eigentlich nur gutes über die Maus lesen, der Vorgänger, die Fireglider, war auch schon vom P/L ne top Maus. Hab zurzeit n Sammelthread dazu kannst ja mal drüberlesen sind auch einige Tests verlinkt. Wenn sie dir gefällt bzw du sie dir kaufst könntest du ja auch direkt ein Review zu schreiben .


----------



## matteo92 (19. Juli 2012)

G400 ! Mein MX-518 Nachfolger ist zwar die Sensei geworden aber wenn dein Budget nur bis 50€ geht dann würde ich blind zur G400 greifen zumahl Sie ja noch nen besseren Sensor wie die G500 hatt (einer der besten auf dem Markt)


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Juli 2012)

Wieder einer der den ersten Post des TE ganz genau gelesen hat...


----------



## danomat (20. Juli 2012)

Kann diese hier empfehlen. Mein halber clan hatte die mx518. Als dann einer mit der a4 auf ner lan war hatten kurze zeit später alle die a4. 
Wird auch meine nächste wenn die g400 den geist aufgibt
http://www.amazon.de/A4Tech-X-710BH...AYSY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342743142&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.de/A4Tech-XL-750B...KNMQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1342743142&sr=8-2


----------



## AeroX (20. Juli 2012)

Ich würde mal bei MM vorbei schauen. Die haben doch meist ne Auswahl an Mäusen da liegen. Da kannst du gucken welche dir am besten gefällt und nach rezessionen im Internet gucken. 
Ich meine jeder hat andere Vorstellungen über eine perfekte Maus. Ich meine ich hab auch ne mx518 und brauche den neuen Schnick Schnack nicht.. Sie liegt gut in der Hand, dpi Zahl die perfekt für mich ist usw. 
Kumpel kommt mit der gar nicht klar.. Deshalb teste was für deine Hand am bequemsten ist und guck nach bewertungen im Internet oder frag hier nochmal nach erfahrungen.. 

MfG


----------



## shady1080 (31. Juli 2012)

ich würde dir auch empfehlen auf eine neuere umzusteigen. Ich hatte die 518 sehr lange und hab auch gedacht, dass es die ultimative Maus für mich ist aber gerade die Oberfläche ist wirklich ein Schwachpunkt. Hab mir dann die G5 zugelegt (hab ich immer noch, super Gerät) und gestern die G700 weil ich eine zweite für Laptop usw brauche (paar Runden SC2, funktioniert wunderbar).


----------



## Leckrer (31. Juli 2012)

Nimm doch die G400 das ist die aufpolierte Version der MX518


----------



## Skeksis (31. Juli 2012)

mopar hat schon alle in Frage kommenden Mäuse genannt. Den Rest muss der TE nu selber rausfinden. 

*hust* Ich find ja die Zowies extratoll, aber das soll natürlich "keine" Beeinflussung sein.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (31. Juli 2012)

danomat schrieb:


> Kann diese hier empfehlen. Mein halber clan hatte die mx518. Als dann einer mit der a4 auf ner lan war hatten kurze zeit später alle die a4.
> Wird auch meine nächste wenn die g400 den geist aufgibt
> http://www.amazon.de/A4Tech-X-710BH...AYSY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342743142&sr=8-1
> 
> A4Tech XL-750BK schnurgebunden USB Laser Gaming-Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Sieht 100% so aus wie meine Trust GM4600 , ist das ne nachmache davon?
( http://www.trust.com/products/product.aspx?artnr=15080 )

Schonmal nach der neunen Sharkoon geguckt mir fällt der name nicht ein...


----------



## steve_gorden88 (4. August 2012)

Die neuen sharkoon heißen darkglider und drakonia.


----------

